# It's the young'uns!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson, Mahler, and Loch enjoying the snow!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, my - such handsome young'uns!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They had a blast in the snow  I'll be taking the crotchety old man out by himself in the next couple of days


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are just stunning!  Looks like they had tons of fun!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you I love them. I wish Moo could run with any of them, but he's too grumpy these days, lol 

That's ok, we'l have a private photo session ^_^


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice group you have there!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you  I love my crazies <3 There is no better breed (for me) than the German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and great photos, Xeph.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

They really are beautiful dogs. Truly nothing better then sharing your house with the right breed of dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

You have the most handsome groups of GSDs I've ever seen! I want to take all of them home with me.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you  I'm amazed at some of the pics I got. I'm a terrible photographer. I employ the technique of "Point and Pray" lol


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

What beautiful dogs. Jealous of the snow too.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Don't be. It's melting already D: SAD SAUCE! I washed Strauss today and wasn't even able to take him out to play in it.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Love these!! I think these are some of my favorite pictures of your guys- love seeing them just hanging out and galloping around. 

Wesson has such expressive eyes. Mahler looks like a sweet goof, and I think Loch is my favorite of the bunch, looks wise. Great pics.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice photo shoot! Love to see dogs having fun... offleash loose and rompin' in the snow- very nice!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I love them so much <3 (which you probably know, from the number of times I've said it... and from the fact that I 'liked' a million of these pictures on FB). I know you mostly post stacked pictures, but I'm really loving these photos, too!!

I will have a Loch and a Wesilu baby, please. And that Mahler may be a derp, but he is a hunky derp for sure.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mahler is quite hunky, now that he doesn't look like a Malinois. His coat still sucks though lol


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you much. I adore these ridiculous critters


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

They're gorgeous, and they look like they're having the time of their lives. Lucky dogs!


----------

